# Synapse Disc 2016 Internal Cable Routing Question



## fschapelhill (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi there,

I have a 2016 Synapse Disc Tiagra and would like to change the rear derailleur and brake cables. I notice that there is *some* internal cable lining, but I can't tell how much.

Removing the crank and peering in, you can see a cable routing device, and all three cables (front/rear derailleur, rear brake) are enclosed in cable liners. The front derailleur's liner covering goes all the way up the downtube, so it will be easy to change.

I'm perplexed by the rear cables, though. The cables enter the frame in two distinct holes, and I can not tell if there is internal cable lining inside the downtube for these cables.

I called Cannondale and they suggested trying a fishing line to the end of the cable so it could be pulled through. This (or fishing a long cable liner through) makes sense if there was not a cable liner already inside the frame. 

Anyway, if you have changed your rear mech or brake cables on a Synapse, how did you go about doing it? Thank you.


----------



## fschapelhill (Feb 6, 2017)

Answering my own question:

The frame has cable liners inside, but they do not span the entire frame. To solve this, I took the following steps:



I loosened the cable and pulled the slack via the bottom bracket cable routing device.
Once the cable was slack, I could move the cable liner, so I was able to push the internal cable liner all the way into the downtube.
I was then able to route a second cable liner through the chainstay. I taped the ends of the two cable liners together to make sure they did not disappear into the frame.
Finally, I routed the cable through the frame with the two liners, and removed the second (chainstay) liner when complete.

In hindsight, I'm not sure I needed the second liner. It probably wouldn't have been too difficult to fish a cable through the chainstay route, it's not that long.


----------

